

Campus flirting 'social network' - PureSin
http://www.likealittle.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm - I thought I'd seen this before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1961088> <\- no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2023177> <\- _lots_ of comments.

